# صناعة الديتول



## شاكراحمدعبيد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم اخواني في اللة اليوم اشرح لكم طريقة صنع الديتول بل طريقة العلمية ولصحيحة علمن ان تركيبة فعالة جدا النسب هي 7كيلوخروع+7كيلوزيت الصنوبر+20كيلوكحول ترثينول+300\1 غرامkoh+كلوريدزايلنول500غرام+ماء خالي من الملاح عشرة اضعاف الكمية اسل اللة عزة وجل انيوفقكم في عمالكم وشكرا اخوكم المهندس شاكر احمدعبيد:28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## سيف النوباني (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي المهندس شاكر أحمد حفظه الله

بعد التحية,

أرجو مساعدتي إذا بإمكانك عمل تركيبة لتنظيف الدولار الأسود أو اعلامي يإسم المحلول وأين

يمكن إيجاده , والخير إن شاء الله سيعم على الجميع...


ولك الشكر


----------



## البلاتين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا مهندسنا شاكر .. مشكور على المجهود .. ولكن إن أوضحت طريقة العمل بصورة أوضح .. لتعم الفائدة لكل قاريء للموضوع ومشارك فيه .. 
ملاحظة : زيت الخروع يجب أن يكون مصبناً .. Castor oil مه هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البوتاسيوم .. ومن ثم تتم بقية الاضافات عليها ...


----------



## يوسف الغريب (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذ شاكر ونرجوا توضيح النسب اكثر مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم سلام عليكم اخواني العزاء سوفة اشرح لكم الطريقة في وقد لحق ان شاء اللة


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على ما قد مه ا/احمد عبيد


----------



## ashraf khalil (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## mazen222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى ولكن هذه هى طريقه عمل ديتول طبى
ام ديتول عادى
ياريت التوضيح وياريت طريقه عمل الديتول الطبى 
ولك منى الف شكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز وياريت توضح أكثر في الموضوع ......


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم اللهم زد من علمك


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمة*


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوراخي الكريم


----------



## ام كرار (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## zhrah (10 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلمو كتير على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الرشيد2 (18 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## arsenal4ever (26 أبريل 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

